# You look like I feel



## levmac

Me preguntaba si había una manera de decir esto en castellano. Esto es una frase que se dice cuando uno está cansado, enfermo, etcétera, y se encuentra con alguien que está igual, y está visiblemente así.

Por ejemplo: voy al trabajo con un resacón de los buenos, y me encuentro con un compañero que también estaba festejando anoche, y que ahora está visiblemente sufriendo.

La estructura literal en inglés es algo así como: yo te veo/tú te ves igual que yo me siento.

¿Alguna ayuda?


----------



## Magazine

No, esto no tiene traducción literal.

Yo diría algo así como:

Tu pinta es como la mía, estamos hechos un asco.

Tienes una pinta espantosa, igual que yo.

Me siento igual que tú.


----------



## ilya

No sé en Madrid; en Andalucía seríamos algo menos directos que lo que sugiere Magazine, que nos parecería un poco "demasiado sincero" y diríamos con más espacio para la intuición: "Parece que no fui el único anoche..."

Eso en el ejemplo concreto de una resaca. Pero no, no se me ocurre tampoco ninguna frase que traduzca la inglesa de forma genérica.


----------



## levmac

Algo es algo - gracias a ambos!


----------



## Elixabete

If you are referring to something slightly negative or you want to be humorous/ self- deprecating you could say " ¡ Anda que vaya dos patas pa' un banco!" Vaya dos patas para un banco - Expresiones Españolas


----------



## levmac

Es exactamente lo que dices Elizabete: solo se utiliza cuando alguien tiene pinta de estar enfermo, cansado, con resaca, etcétera. ¡Gracias!


----------



## donbill

Magazine said:


> No, esto no tiene traducción literal.
> 
> Yo diría algo así como:
> 
> Tu pinta es como la mía, estamos hechos un asco.
> 
> Tienes una pinta espantosa, igual que yo.
> 
> Me siento igual que tú.



Pero si se tradujera literalmente, ¿se entendería? Tú te ves como yo me siento. = Me siento mal y es obvio que te sientes igual que yo.

un saludo


----------



## User With No Name

donbill said:


> Pero si se tradujera literalmente, ¿se entendería? Tú te ves como yo me siento. = Me siento mal y es obvio que te sientes igual que yo.


I was wondering about this, as well. Because it seems to me that the other translations that have been proposed fail to take into account the contrast between "you look" and "I feel."


----------



## Masood

What does _resacón_ mean in the OP?


----------



## User With No Name

Masood said:


> What does _resacón_ mean in the OP?


Pretty sure it's "hangover." A really major "resaca."


----------



## Masood

User With No Name said:


> Pretty sure it's "hangover." A really major "resaca."


Ah, cheers, fella.


----------



## Elixabete

User With No Name said:


> I was wondering about this, as well. Because it seems to me that the other translations that have been proposed fail to take into account the contrast between "you look" and "I feel."


You can say more or less literally " tu cara refleja perfectamente como me siento", but it takes a minute to understand what you mean. I think that something more natural in Spanish suggesting that two people are very much in the same situation ( not necessarily my option, the ones before it are fine too) would be better.
"Resacón", indeed means a huge hangover.


----------



## Masood

I would use the OP's expression if I were equally as hungover as the other person, but (by appearance) I didn't' look half as hungover as him/her.


----------



## Johncbcn

levmac said:


> Me preguntaba si había una manera de decir esto en castellano. Esto es una frase que se dice cuando uno está cansado, enfermo, etcétera, y se encuentra con alguien que está igual, y está visiblemente así.
> 
> Por ejemplo: voy al trabajo con un resacón de los buenos, y me encuentro con un compañero que también estaba festejando anoche, y que ahora está visiblemente sufriendo.
> 
> La estructura literal en inglés es algo así como: yo te veo/tú te ves igual que yo me siento.
> 
> ¿Alguna ayuda?



Estoy de acuerdo con Magazine: I've never heard a good translation for this. " If I look half as bad as you feel",etc. It's often better to use a more native expression, like those posted in this thread.


----------



## Elixabete

Masood said:


> I would use the OP's expression if I was equally as hungover as the other person, but (by appearance) I didn't' look half as hungover as him/her.


Maybe " yo lo disimulo mejor,  pero por dentro estoy igual de jodido que tú"


----------



## levmac

Maybe something like "yo, mal, y tú jodido, ¿eh?"


----------



## Johncbcn

levmac said:


> Maybe something like "yo, mal, y tú jodido, ¿eh?"



Vaya asco los dos, tú por la cara que haces, y yo por mis tripas.

There are probably a lot of different ways of saying the same thing


----------



## Elixabete

Johncbcn said:


> Vaya asco los dos, tú por la cara que haces, y yo por mis tripas.
> /QUOTE]
> Unfortunately, that sounds terrible, "la cara que haces" doesn't make any sense, you could say " la cara que traes" though. However " yo por mis tripas" would suggest that there's something wrong with your bowels ( diarrhea).But you've given me an  idea:
> Vaya asco los dos, tú con esa cara y yo con este cuerpo ( implying mal cuerpo, that is,  feeling rotten)
> Or as I said before " Vaya dos patas pa' un banco, tú con esa ( mala) cara / pinta y yo con este ( mal) cuerpo"


----------



## Johncbcn

However " yo por mis tripas" would suggest that there's something wrong with your bowels ( diarrhea) . Unfortunately, this is normally what people mean after a "hard session".


----------



## Elixabete

Johncbcn said:


> However " yo por mis tripas" would suggest that there's something wrong with your bowels ( diarrhea) . Unfortunately, this is normally what people mean after a "hard session".


I think that " you look how I feel " means you look like shit, I feel like shit " not " you look like shit and I'm shitting" ( which is very much what your sentence says in Spanish). There may be cases in which both meanings overlap but I don't think we can generalise.


----------



## Magazine

donbill said:


> Pero si se tradujera literalmente, ¿se entendería? Tú te ves como yo me siento. = Me siento mal y es obvio que te sientes igual que yo.
> 
> un saludo


No, en realidad no es una frase que tendría sentido. 

en España eso de _"tú te ves"_ tampoco se dice. Aquí sería: tu pinta/aspecto es como el mío: estamos los dos hechos una piltrafa


----------



## donbill

Magazine said:


> No, en realidad no es una frase que tendría sentido.
> 
> en España eso de _"tú te ves"_ tampoco se dice. Aquí sería: tu pinta/aspecto es como el mío: estamos los dos hechos una piltrafa


Gracias, Magazine. 'Verse,' con el significado de 'tener cierto aspecto,' se oye en esta orilla del Charco. Es posible que sea regionalismo.


----------



## micafe

donbill said:


> Pero si se tradujera literalmente, ¿se entendería? Tú te ves como yo me siento. = Me siento mal y es obvio que te sientes igual que yo.



Pues donbill, no es algo que nosotros digamos pero yo creo que sí se entendería. Al menos para mí sería muy claro. Por supuesto puede ser que como yo hablo inglés quizás sea por eso. 

Algún día se lo voy a decir a alguien a ver si me entiende.. 

EDIT: En Colombia sí decimos "te ves..." o "se ve...". Por ejemplo: "Teresa se ve muy enferma" o "Te ves mal hoy, ¿te sucede algo?".


----------



## chileno

Correcto.

Te ves como me siento. Si se usa en contexto, se entiende perfectamente, sin decir más.


----------



## Magazine

micafe said:


> Pues donbill, no es algo que nosotros digamos pero yo creo que sí se entendería. Al menos para mí sería muy claro. Por supuesto puede ser que como yo hablo inglés quizás sea por eso.



Hola cielo, yo también hablo inglés y no se entiende 



> Algún día se lo voy a decir a alguien a ver si me entiende..



Buena idea


----------



## micafe

Magazine said:


> Buena idea


Tengo que esperar a ir a un país donde hablen español..


----------



## micafe

chileno said:


> Te ves como me siento. Si se usa en contexto, se entiende perfectamente, sin decir más.



Chileno, parece que es algo propio de América Latina entonces. Tú y yo lo entenderíamos pero los españoles no. Otra diferencia más para tener en cuenta..


----------



## chileno

micafe said:


> Chileno, parece que es algo propio de América Latina entonces. Tú y yo lo entenderíamos pero los españoles no. Otra diferencia más para tener en cuenta..



Es que creo que se trata de uso y no de comprensión.

Me sorprendería que alguien de donde sea diga que no entiende si se encuentra con alguien que se ve super mal y le dice "te ves como me siento"

Lo que es más, pienso que en ambos idiomas se puede decir tanto positiva como negativamente.


----------



## micafe

chileno said:


> Es que creo que se trata de uso y no de comprensión.
> 
> Me sorprendería que alguien de donde sea diga que no entiende si se encuentra con alguien que se ve super mal y le dice "te ves como me siento"
> 
> Lo que es más, pienso que en ambos idiomas se puede decir tanto positiva como negativamente.



De acuerdo, amigo..


----------



## Johncbcn

Magazine said:


> Hola cielo, yo también hablo inglés y no se entiende
> 
> 
> 
> Buena idea



La frase que más se usa habitualmente en inglés es:if you feel half as bad as I look, then I know how how you feel!


----------



## Johncbcn

Te puedo asegurar que en cataluña, se dice "haces mala cara/vaya cara que haces-por la cara que haces",y nadie se lo toma mal, y tampoco suena tan fuerte como dices. Al final y al cabo, no es una situación para echarse flores el uno al otro.


----------



## chileno

Johncbcn said:


> La frase que más se usa habitualmente en inglés es:if you feel half as bad as I look, then I know how how you feel!


That makes sense!


----------



## Johncbcn

Elixabete said:


> I think that " you look how I feel " means you look like shit, I feel like shit " not " you look like shit and I'm shitting" ( which is very much what your sentence says in Spanish). There may be cases in which both meanings overlap but I don't think we can generalise.



En inglés lo normal es decir " I´m shitting myself", pero el sentido es que tengo las tripas revueltas. Ver más arriba para la frase original.


----------



## Johncbcn

Elixabete said:


> I think that " you look how I feel " means you look like shit, I feel like shit " not " you look like shit and I'm shitting" ( which is very much what your sentence says in Spanish). There may be cases in which both meanings overlap but I don't think we can generalise.



"I feel shit" should probably be another thread, that is, if it hasn´t already been done.


----------



## leopcmovil

Si se trata de alguna enfermedad notoria, que con solo ver a la persona ya uno sepa que tiene. Yo diría. _¿Tú también estás enfermo?_ o _¿tu también te acostaste tarde anoche? _Y esto asumiendo que uno tiene la misma la misma enfermedad o mal, pues uno podría estar equivocado, esa persona se puede sentir mal por una enfermedad u otra cosa distinta distinta.

Pero, _Me siento igual que tú_ o _Estoy tan enfermo como tú_ yo jamás lo usaría al empezar una conversación o al encontrarme con un compañero de trabajo. Antes debo *preguntarle y asegurarme* que la otra persona tiene la misma enfermedad o se siente igual de mal que yo, una vez hecho eso, sí podría usar la frase en un contexo específico.
Ejemplos: Amigo, no puedo hacer eso, ¿acaso no ves que estoy tan jodido\enfermo\mal como tú? 

Ahora, basado en el ejemplo que OP ofreció, que sea muy notorio y que ambos estemos visiblemente sufriendo. Yo diría coloquialmente:
_¡estamos vueltos mierda_! o ¡_estamos hecho mierda!_


----------



## leopcmovil

Johncbcn said:


> "I feel shit" should probably be another thread, that is, if it hasn´t already been done.


I agree.


----------



## Elixabete

Johncbcn said:


> Te puedo asegurar que en cataluña, se dice "haces mala cara/vaya cara que haces-por la cara que haces",y nadie se lo toma mal, y tampoco suena tan fuerte como dices. Al final y al cabo, no es una situación para echarse flores el uno al otro.


No estoy segura si te estás refiriendo  a mi post pero bueno,  " hacer mala cara" no está bien dicho en castellano. En Cataluña dirán " haces mala cara" por influencia del catalán igual que nosotros decimos " ¿ has cogido daño?"  (para preguntar si te has hecho daño) por influencia del euskera. No creo que ninguna de las dos formas sean aceptables en castellano. Si quieres decir en Cataluña a tú compañero que tiene mala cara y que tú tienes ( dejémoslo en ) dolor de tripas, puedes decir " vaya asco los dos, tú por la cara que haces y yo por mis tripas" , te entenderán y será natural pero en solo en ese lugar y  contexto ( fuera de Cataluña dudo que te entendieran o les sonará normal). Creo que la expresión en inglés es algo medio jocoso que se dice de pasada para mencionar que dos personas se encuentran en parecida situación sin entrar en detalles, o para entablar conversación y dar pie a hablar de los detalles, para eso , en mi opinión, cualquiera de las otras opciones es más acertada.


----------



## levmac

chileno said:


> Es que creo que se trata de uso y no de comprensión.
> 
> Me sorprendería que alguien de donde sea diga que no entiende si se encuentra con alguien que se ve super mal y le dice "te ves como me siento"
> 
> Lo que es más, pienso que en ambos idiomas se puede decir tanto positiva como negativamente.



Para mí, "You look like I feel" solo se puede decir negativamente.



Johncbcn said:


> La frase que más se usa habitualmente en inglés es:if you feel half as bad as I look, then I know how how you feel!



I have never heard that before. It sounds like a fun version - something Irish about the wit? - but I wouldn't say it's the most usual version.


----------



## Johncbcn

levmac said:


> Para mí, "You look like I feel" solo se puede decir negativamente.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard that before. It sounds like a fun version - something Irish about the wit? - but I wouldn't say it's the most usual version.



Very possible -in any case, it's something you would only to someone familiar.


----------



## jsvillar

micafe said:


> En Colombia sí decimos "te ves..." o "se ve...". Por ejemplo: "Teresa se ve muy enferma" o "Te ves mal hoy, ¿te sucede algo?".


En España creo que se entendería, pero lo normal es que el sujeto sea impersonal o el que habla, y la persona con mal aspecto es OD u OI (estoy todavía intentando decidir cuál de los dos, yo es que soy leísta, así que me cuesta):
A Teresa se la/le ve muy enferma (según sea OD u OI)
Se te ve mal hoy, ¿te sucede algo?
Te veo mal hoy.

Edit: ¿¿¿¿¿OD u OI?????


----------



## Magazine

Johncbcn said:


> Te puedo asegurar que en cataluña, se dice "haces mala cara/vaya cara que haces-por la cara que haces",y nadie se lo toma mal, y tampoco suena tan fuerte como dices. Al final y al cabo, no es una situación para echarse flores el uno al otro.


Hmmm, no sé quién ha dicho que alguien se lo toma a mal, pero desde luego no es lo que decimos en España. Como todos sabemos, Cataluña es "especial", por eso usan expresiones que no son habituales en el resto de España. 

Hacer o más bien _poner _mala cara en el resto de España significa: pull a wry face



> "I feel shit" should probably be another thread, that is, if it hasn´t already been done.



Would that be _I feel like shit_? I feel shit...never heard that before 



> En España creo que se entendería, pero lo normal es que el sujeto sea impersonal o el que habla,
> A Teresa se la/le ve muy enferma (según sea OD u OI)
> Se te ve mal hoy, ¿te sucede algo?
> Te veo mal hoy.


----------



## Elixabete

Magazine said:


> Hacer o más bien _poner _mala cara en el resto de España significa: pull a wry face


Estoy de acuerdo con lo demás, pero creo que " haces mala cara" viene del catalán " fas mala cara" y significa " tienes mala cara" en el sentido de " you look sick".


----------



## chileno

Magazine said:


> Would that be _I feel like shit_? I feel shit...never heard that before



Correct. I have only heard "I feel like shit or you look like shit."



levmac said:


> Para mí, "You look like I feel" solo se puede decir negativamente.



I understand. That's why I said it is about usage rather than understanding.

If I look at you and you are just exuberant, full of joy, happy and smiley. Then I tell you "You look like I feel" and I say this with a broad open smile. Would you take that as a negative statement?


----------

